# XP: Dialogfeld "Welche Aktion soll ausgeführt werden?" ausschalten?



## Neyman (9. Februar 2004)

Wie kann man das Dialogfeld "Welche Aktion soll ausgeführt werden?" ausschalten?
Selbst wenn ich anklicke, dass nichts getan werden soll und das zur Standardeinstellung mache, kommt es immer wieder...

Wisst ihr wie ich das ausschalten kann?

Danke im Voraus
Neyman


----------



## Carndret (15. Februar 2004)

Du meinst das vom Autostart, oder?
Das wollte ich auch mal machen, allerdings kann man nur den kompletten Autostart ausschalten. Mit Tweak UI (Powertoys) kannst du aber selbst einstellen wann du was haben willst und kannst sogar eigene Programme hinzufügen, so dass der Dialog wieder etwas sinnvoller wird.


----------



## Neyman (15. Februar 2004)

Schade, dass man den Autostart nur komplett ausschalten kann...

Danke für den Hinweis mit TweakUI / Powertoys! Das kann man doch von der MS Homepage downloaden, oder?


> Mit Tweak UI (Powertoys) kannst du aber selbst einstellen wann du was haben willst


BTW: Wenn man auswählt, dass nichts getan werden soll (über TweakUI) dann müsste das Fenster doch gar nicht mehr kommen, oder?

Neyman


----------

